# Practicality of repatriating electronics



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

If / when I were to return to the US, I have some electrical goods I would like to take if it is practical to do so. 

Naturally it would be great to be able to afford all new stuff, financially that is more difficult, if it can be avoided. 

Items for consideration:
- External hard drives (D-Link, WD, Maxtor)supplies*
- PC monitor (Philips)
- PC speakers (Altc Lansing)
- AC Ryan Media Player
and probably a few other things I can't think of at the moment.

Obviously laptops have universal power, and things like light fixtures do not. 
*these should have universal power 

Am wondering how practical it is, not having lived in the States for yonks, to get step-up power supplies for these things, how well they work, where to get them, etc, if anyone has done this. 

I'd sell them if I could but am pretty sure they wouldn't move fast enough.


----------



## tiwandon (May 12, 2016)

items that hookup to house current work in different ranges in the usa and most of the world. if it's 50/60 hz should be ok.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Sure you can buy step up transformers. On the ground, try Radio Shack or similar. Online, Amazon or Best Buy.

Confirm voltage up and down, and the total wattage. You would probably run a few off a powerboard. Bring one with you so you don't have to change all the plugs. Then compare the price of the transformer with the price of the items. It might be cheaper to replace them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are there still Radio Shack stores in the US these days? I heard the chain went broke and all the shops closed down. Depending on where the OP will be located, there may be a Fry's in the area and they should definitely have transformers fit for the purpose.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you talking about step up or transformer?

Are you just schlepping these items with you for the sake of having them or are they vital for potential side gigs?


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

For the sake of not having to buy the same things twice as they are in perfect condition, and I like them. And because money is tight. 

I thought they are called step-up transformers to equalize the voltage of 220v devices for 110v power (or the other way around).


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Are there still Radio Shack stores in the US these days? I heard the chain went broke and all the shops closed down. Depending on where the OP will be located, there may be a Fry's in the area and they should definitely have transformers fit for the purpose.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Radio Shack has many more outlets than Fry's. There are two within walking distance here in DC. It filed Chapter 11 last year and was acquired by Standard General. 

I didn't think of including Fry's, as I think of it as a west coast outfit. But yes, it also would be the kind of store for transformers and so on.




twostep said:


> Are you talking about step up or transformer?


A transformer is a step up (or down) device.



Sardonicus said:


> I thought they are called step-up transformers to equalize the voltage of 220v devices for 110v power (or the other way around).


Correct, although I would replace the word 'equalize' with 'convert'.




.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bellthorpe said:


> Radio Shack has many more outlets than Fry's.


Quite a few more. Fry's has 34 outlets, and RadioShack has about 1,700. However, RadioShack has cut way back on its product selection and might not have a step up transformer to offer.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Radio Shack closed a lot of their US stores within the last year or so. They are but a shell of their former selves.

Sardonicus - seriously, please just contact the manufacturers through their websites. In many cases you may simply need a plug adapter; in others you may need a transformer.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Quite a few more. Fry's has 34 outlets, and RadioShack has about 1,700. However, RadioShack has cut way back on its product selection and might not have a step up transformer to offer.


I can assure the OP that such items are in the Radio Shack range. That is why I suggested Radio Shack and others in the first place.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Any of your electronics that have a fully detachable cord are likely to just need a new cord to work. (Like the laptop since the cord actually connects to the charger "brick".) But check the information plate on the devices to see what range of voltage and Hz they use before you go investing in transformers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bellthorpe said:


> I can assure the OP that such items are in the Radio Shack range.


I can't, even as a fellow, long-time fan of RadioShack. Step up transformers are not available via RadioShack's Web site, so it's unlikely they'd be available in their remaining brick and mortar establishments.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

In the USA, anyway, Radio Shack stores have become defacto Sprint (cellular) retailers, with not much else to be found there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Raleigh is around the corner from Ft. Bragg's pawn shops.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I can't, even as a fellow, long-time fan of RadioShack. Step up transformers are not available via RadioShack's Web site, so it's unlikely they'd be available in their remaining brick and mortar establishments.


Except that I mentioned them because I've seen them in Radio Shack, recently.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Sardonicus said:


> If / when I were to return to the US, I have some electrical goods I would like to take if it is practical to do so.
> 
> Naturally it would be great to be able to afford all new stuff, financially that is more difficult, if it can be avoided.
> 
> ...


When I moved to New Zealand a handful of years ago, I brought along some things I knew would be expensive to replace here: Kitchenaide Mixer, Nintendo Wii with dozens upon dozens of games, high end kitchen appliances, etc. 
I purchased 2 Goldsource Step Up/Down voltage transformers (1k watt): around $50 each, on Amazon. Both are still running after almost 5 years use, and none of the devices have suffered any premature deaths through use of the transformer. 
You will need to make sure that you purchase any plug adapters you may need in order to plug your devices in properly. In my case all I needed was an adapter to fit the power cord of the transformer to NZ power outlets; in your case I suppose you will need a few adapters to fit your devices so they plug into the American transformer ...


----------

